# Painting a horse trailer?



## morganandme (Feb 11, 2013)

We got this 1997 delta horse trailer today!! But needs a full paint job we r doing it ourselves to also how to do it with what paint? Spray like they do cars or brush? I don't know!!! Haha


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

People do it both ways. I guess it just depends on what kind of finish your planning on doing. Matte, I'd just use a brush. But for a gloss finish, definitely a gun. I got to paint mine. Luckily my husband is great at auto body and handy with a paint gun! Not sure what color we're doing. What r u doing?I'm thinking white with big decals....


----------



## morganandme (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm doing its original color a shiny silver... It's still there just dull!! Also since it has a huge door in the back I'm thinking of doing our barn name
We also have a paint gun to!!


----------



## morganandme (Feb 11, 2013)

What kind is urs? Mine is a 1997 delta with small LQ and 2 horse straight load


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I repainted with Tremclad which doesn't use primer as it has the rust inhibitors in it (fish oil). It went on with a small paint roller. I sanded in stages and wiped with turpentine then painted the section. Not a factory job but it looks a whole lot better and it's controlling the rust. I think in the US it's called Rustoleum


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

morganandme said:


> What kind is urs? Mine is a 1997 delta with small LQ and 2 horse straight load


I have no idea, lol... It's new to me. I just bought it a few weeks ago. It's three different colors, haha! It's a two horse straight load with a a ramp door on the back. I like the idea of doing your barn name!


----------



## morganandme (Feb 11, 2013)

Ya me 2!ours is KND Stables!! Do u have one?


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

No, not really. Our farm used to be a big hereford farm, but then after my husband's grandfather died his brother took over with the cows and it turned to angus.... It never had a name. About half the horses we have are rescued! But that's getting off track... Anyway... I also thought of airbrushing the farm horses on there (including the pony and miniature), lol... but a friend said it maybe a little Korney.... So then I thought of just their outline.... I have no clue what to put on otherwise....


----------



## morganandme (Feb 11, 2013)

I like the idea but whatif ya got ride of one! Thought of it to!! Great minds think alike!! I like also just a big outline of a horse head


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

morganandme said:


> I like the idea but whatif ya got ride of one! Thought of it to!! Great minds think alike!! I like also just a big outline of a horse head


No, I'm not getting rid of any! Mine are with me forever! The other horses that the rest of the family owns, I would probably buy so they dont go anywhere, lol... but I dont think they are going anywhere either.


----------



## morganandme (Feb 11, 2013)

Great!!! There at home forever<3 I say go for it!!!(with the heads) lol


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

morganandme said:


> Great!!! There at home forever<3 I say go for it!!!(with the heads) lol


Thanks for the heart! lol.... I try to do the best for them. That's why I make them at least dabble in EVERYTHING I can. That way if something would ever happen to me, and my husband HAS to sell them, they have a better chance. AND if that would ever happen he better have a good reason AND better make sure they get a good home or I'll haunt him! LOL I'm even doing to train my miniature to drive! So she will never be tossed around when a kid outgrows her! I can play with her, lol....

But anyway, I was thinking of having ALL the horses the family owns running along the side. It'll probably be 3 feet long and 4 inches tall.... Something tasteful not cheesy, lol...

We have 6 paints, and 5 solids (including the two little ones- miniature and pony). We have all kind of colors! tovero bay paint, tobiano sorrel paint, dark bay tobiano paint, tobiano black and white paint, overo black and white paint, overo paint, palomino, dark back with white markings, a solid brown, a dark bay with white markings, a red bay with white markings, and a fading black!


----------



## morganandme (Feb 11, 2013)

Wheatermay said:


> Thanks for the heart! lol.... I try to do the best for them. That's why I make them at least dabble in EVERYTHING I can. That way if something would ever happen to me, and my husband HAS to sell them, they have a better chance. AND if that would ever happen he better have a good reason AND better make sure they get a good home or I'll haunt him! LOL I'm even doing to train my miniature to drive! So she will never be tossed around when a kid outgrows her! I can play with her, lol....
> 
> But anyway, I was thinking of having ALL the horses the family owns running along the side. It'll probably be 3 feet long and 4 inches tall.... Something tasteful not cheesy, lol...
> 
> We have 6 paints, and 5 solids (including the two little ones- miniature and pony). We have all kind of colors! tovero bay paint, tobiano sorrel paint, dark bay tobiano paint, tobiano black and white paint, overo black and white paint, overo paint, palomino, dark back with white markings, a solid brown, a dark bay with white markings, a red bay with white markings, and a fading black!


i wish everyone was like u!!!!!<3


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

morganandme said:


> i wish everyone was like u!!!!!<3


OH MY! Thanks! LOL!


----------



## morganandme (Feb 11, 2013)

Wheatermay said:


> OH MY! Thanks! LOL!



Just started destruction in the LQ!! Yippeeee!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope your taking pictures of the progress so you can do a 'before and after' spread for us when your finished. Good luck.


----------



## morganandme (Feb 11, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> I hope your taking pictures of the progress so you can do a 'before and after' spread for us when your finished. Good luck.



I am!!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I had to laugh when I saw this thread. We just put our final coat of primer on today!!! Yay! We will fine scuff tomorrow and shoot final paint Tuesday. Gosh am I ready to be done!!!! It is going to look awesome tho. We turned it into a bigger job than maybe needed but it is going to look awesome once all the molding and such is back on. Good luck! 

Before...........










Getting ready to paint...................










This was before the final primer coat we put on today.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> I had to laugh when I saw this thread. We just put our final coat of primer on today!!! Yay! We will fine scuff tomorrow and shoot final paint Tuesday. Gosh am I ready to be done!!!! It is going to look awesome tho. We turned it into a bigger job than maybe needed but it is going to look awesome once all the molding and such is back on. Good luck!
> 
> Before...........
> 
> ...


LOOK GREAT ALREADY! Very similar to what I have! What color r u painting?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

We are doing a dark gray. Darker than we first wanted but, its pre-mixed and a lot cheaper that way. Do you have pictures of your trailer?? I would love to see it and watch your progress. We did the fine sand tonight and Tuesday we will wipe it down, clean it and spray color. Then I will be ordering all the parts to put back on it, door guards and new color for molding, weather stripping, stuff like that. I cannot wait.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OOPS, I see you were not the one re-doing theirs. Sorry for the confusion. Would still love to see it tho, lol.


----------

